# Center Beam Cars ?



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Could somebody please point me in the direction of a set of plans for "Opera Window" center beam cars please? I have a guy who will mill/laser cut out the center portion for me. I just need proper drawings for him to work from.
(Maybe I'm Googling the wrong question)
Thanks


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Rod - I found several pix of center beams - but the 'opera window' versions run in the 60-8'' int. length, and 68-0'' exterior length. 

They are referred to as a AAR Type F383 car.... 

Given the opening heights and widths based on each section they are located within they should be easy to figure the dimensions to make a pattern, and they appear to be consistent in size on the car. I however recall some with tapered openings also...? RR's like the BN, BCR, used these... 

lots & lots of photos on line.. and the rare diamond openings are also interesting.!!! 

Enjoy building,.. 

Dirk


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod

It doesn't have a bunch of measurements, but maybe it'll be of some help.









BNSF RAILWAY - CENTER BEAM FLAT CARS - BN 624400-624699 (PDF 75.23KB)[/b]


----------



## riffer (May 13, 2013)

Feb 99 Mainline Modeler, but I'm not sure which type; just that they are 71'. I think mainline modeler might have done some others; or maybe Railroad Model Craftsman?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod: I have the Feb '99 Mainline Modeler, and it does have the opera bay openings in the drawing. Send me your email address and I will scan it for you.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl, 
Can you send me a copy too?  

Craig


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Burl, would you mind adding one more also!! 

Dirk - cute baby BTW, Burl!! ...!!!!!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

All very helpful gentlemen, thank you very much.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod

I forgot to mention that if you've got InkScape (i.e. free open source vector graphics program) you can import the PDF drawing and then save it as one of the following file types (see below), which your friend may be able to use directly for cutting out the center-beam. Or maybe the software that he uses can import directly from the PDF file.








[*] Desktop Cutting Plotter (R13)(*.dxf)
[*] HP Graphics Language Plot File (AutoCAD)(*.plt)
[/list]


----------

